# Navy/Army game



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2016)

How can Army be leading by 14 and still appear to be losing?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2016)

So what will be worse...Army losing the game because they keep fumbling (4 times) already ... or Navy still not winning because they could not capitalize on the fumbles. (not to mention they've fumbled 3 times too)


----------



## Dame (Dec 10, 2016)

Holy shit. 01:49 left to go and Army is winning?


----------



## Dame (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I'll be darned. Army wins.
Should have known. It's been that kind of year.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 10, 2016)

So, great game, good job Army!

Question though- did no one check Army's uniforms before the game? The flag was displayed incorrectly...


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 10, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So, great game, good job Army!
> 
> Question though- did no one check Army's uniforms before the game? The flag was displayed incorrectly...



Not historically. It was an homage to the 82nds WW2 uniforms, which displayed the flag that way.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Not historically. It was an homage to the 82nds WW2 uniforms, which displayed the flag that way.


Well, I wish I would have known that _before_ the game, so m OCD didn't tweak for 60 minutes.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Well, I wish I would have known that _before_ the game, so m OCD didn't tweak for 60 minutes.



It was announced last week...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2016)

So it looks like Army beat Navy in everything this year.

Well, everything Navy showed up for, anyway.  Navy chickens out of Army/Navy boxing match.  "Most beta thing ever"



> Wow.  Well, I mean, after getting called out like that you HAVE to fight.  If I were Navy’s Brigade Commander, I’d be lacing up my gloves and cuing the Rocky theme music.  I’d be PISSED.  And regardless of who won the football game, I’d be on the road to West Point as soon as the clock expired.  I mean, because like I said, after getting called out like this, you HAVE to fight.   Right?


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2016)

Trump's president, Army beat Navy....

What happened to our country?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Trump's president, Army beat Navy....
> 
> What happened to our country?



I feel the winds of change blowing our way....


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Trump's president, Army beat Navy....
> 
> What happened to our country?



Testosterone happened.


----------



## Dame (Dec 11, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Trump's president, Army beat Navy....
> What happened to our country?



Definitely a disturbance in the Force this year.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 11, 2016)

That didn't go as expected. Navy had a lot of injured players to include their 1st and 2nd string quarterbacks. Congrats to Army on the big win, we will see you again next year! 

I can't comment on Navy boxing failing to fight Army. I'll have to lace my gloves up! I've gone up, ahem, a few weight classes since I graduated.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2016)

Teufel said:


> That didn't go as expected. Navy had a lot of injured players to include their 1st and 2nd string quarterbacks. Congrats to Army on the big win, we will see you again next year!
> 
> I can't comment on Navy boxing failing to fight Army. I'll have to lace my gloves up! I've gone up, ahem, a few weight classes since I graduated.



Ready to host you here anytime you like, brother.  No boxing required.  No smack talking about our (first in 14 years) win.  I think my students would get a lot out of it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, we all knew this one was coming.  Jill Stein demands Army/Navy recount:



> “Although there is no evidence that Russian meddling affected the outcome of the Army/Navy game, or the outcome of the election, the mere fact that they favored one side forever taints the outcome.  A cheer for Army is a cheer for Russia.  West Point, why do you hate America?”


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 11, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> It was announced last week...


Well, listen, I don't pay attention to the Army Navy game until about 40 minutes before kickoff.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 11, 2016)

Rumors have it another 6 million will be spent on this recount....:wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 11, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Well, listen, I don't pay attention to the Army Navy game until about 40 minutes before kickoff.



Don't you have troops aka. minions to research and advise you prior?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 11, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Don't you have troops aka. minions to research and advise you prior?


I wish that were true bro. If only.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How can Army be leading by 14 and still appear to be losing?



You know that old expression that a picture is worth a thousand words??


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2016)

THE FIX IS IN


----------

